# mission complete



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sailfish in a micro.
Also caught two small blackfin tuna and lost an ok dolphin next to the boat (no gaff)
http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc404/Roycebrooker/?action=view&current=20131008_075553.jpg


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

there ya go.........
[smiley=yahoo.gif]



-you didnt use that lil puppy for bait?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Duuude that's fricken awesome!  

[smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

He put up a good fight. Hit a little pink tuna feather and almost stripped a 6500 baitrunner.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> He put up a good fight. Hit a little pink tuna feather and almost stripped a 6500 baitrunner.


when i use a spinner for poons a 6500 is it, but they'll cook it sometimes


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea I agree. The reason it almost stripped me is because half the line was already out cuz we were trolling. Also we didn't expect it since we were trolling somewhat fast, as our objective were tuna.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for braid.........


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Did he catch air on the initial run? Always cool to look back on a long troll line and see a sail jump in the distance.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Incredible! Cutrunner, I know it gets deep fast on the east coast but how far were you out?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wow. He dosent always fish from a micro, but when he does...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

350 feet-10 miles out.
Got out there at dark and watched the sun come up and the tunas jump.

Recidivist: yea he slammed it and started tailwalking everywhere, even came at the boat

Thanks for the compliments guys
Had the 50 2 speed bent butt rod ready lol


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Guess those fish were on "YOUR LEVEL". Great job!!!


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice catch! What type of boat is that?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its my buddies. We have no idea what hull. He got it and put floors, decks etc in it. Its 14.5 ft , 75 inches wide (by the bow) then tapers to 69inches at the transom. It also has a huge carolina bow flair.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Carolina bow flair caught the sails attention he thought it was a sport fisher  killer job nice pics


----------

